# Quel UNIX pour un 6400?



## SuperCed (25 Juin 2002)

Je cherche a installer un systeme UNIX sur un PowerMac 6400 avec une carte reseau MacSense.

J'aimerais savoir quel est l'UNIX, et quelle distribution est la plus simple d'acces. Il faut bien sur que des drivers pour cette carte reseau existent. Il faudrait aussi qu'il reconnaisse correctement la chaine SCSI.

Que me conseillez-vous? Branche universitaire (BSD) ou UNIX 5 (Linux)? Quel BSD? DarwinOS? Quelle distribution de Linux?

J'ai 3 Go pour intaller tout ca. Il faut que je puisse le telecharger, j'ai pas envie d'acheter un CD. Donc, il faut que ce soit tout gratos!


----------



## melaure (25 Juin 2002)

Pour la carte réseau c'est une colle, je ne connais même pas la marque. Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un d'autre l'utilise sous Unix et en plus sur un 6400. Je crois que tu vas être obligé d'expérimenter seul

Essaye la LinuxPPC. Si tu n'es pas un accro d'un pur Unix, tu peux même essayer BeOS. Il est peut-être plus tolérant avec les cartes Ethernet.

Tu as aussi la 6400 Zone : http://209.198.61.236/zone6400/index.html http://209.198.61.236/zone6400/alternate_OS.html


----------



## SuperCed (25 Juin 2002)

BeOS, j'ai pas envie, j'avais teste mais j'aime pas.
Pour la carte reseau, c'est une carte MacSense avec un driver FE-550.


----------



## steg (26 Juin 2002)

Darwin/Mac OS X, avec un peu de patience: http://homepage.mac.com/steg/6400/ 
SÃ©rieux linux est po terrible, m'enfin bon Darwin marche chez moi (eh oui!), et il ne me reste plus qu'a gerer les drivers video pour le Valkyrie et j'ai Mac OS X.
Au fait ma carte ethernet est reconnue sous Darwin...


----------



## steg (26 Juin 2002)

Au fait, j'ai testé pas mal d'os avant.
BeOS : Le must
Linux : tournait au ralenti
NetBSD : manquait les patch pour l'OpenFirmware, donc pas de sortie écran... Les autres *BSD ne tournent sur le 6400.(le Net de NetBSD est la pour l'universalité)

[25 juin 2002 : message édité par steg]


----------



## SuperCed (26 Juin 2002)

Si j'ai bien compris, j'ai le choix entre un Darwin sans ecran, un bsd sans ecran, ou un Linux lent?
C ca?
Petit probleme, ,j'ai pas de disque IDE dans le 6400, seulement 2 disques SCSI externes...

J'aurais besoin d'un systeme qui fonctionne.
Il me reste BeOS. C'est gratuit ca?


----------



## steg (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>
Si j'ai bien compris, j'ai le choix entre un Darwin sans ecran, un bsd sans ecran, ou un Linux lent?
C ca?
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Darwin:
Sans interface graphique, mais la ligne de commande marche.
Je vais voir pour les drivers video ce que je peux faire...
NetBSD:
effectivement sans écran mais avec une console tty (sur ton port modem ou imprimante)
Au fait, tu pourrais essayer mes patch et NetBSD, ca pourrait te permettre d'avoir une sortie sur écran.
 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>
Petit probleme, ,j'ai pas de disque IDE dans le 6400, seulement 2 disques SCSI externes...
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Normalement t'as un disque IDE d'origine dans ton 6400. Faut voir si l'OF arrive à loader à partir d'un scsi.
 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>
J'aurais besoin d'un systeme qui fonctionne.
Il me reste BeOS. C'est gratuit ca?
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Payant...
Mais c'etait terrible.


----------



## SuperCed (26 Juin 2002)

Normalement, ya un disque dur IDE dedant, sauf que la, yen a pas.
MacOS 9 boote tres bien sur les disques SCSI externes.

On m'a conseille Yellow dog Linux ou la Debian. BeOS, j'oublie car c'est payant.
On m'a aussi fortement conseille freeBSD, mai ca a pas l'air de fonctionner sur Mac. Quand a OpenBSD, ca marche pas sur un 6400.


----------



## simon (28 Juin 2002)

A noter que pour Darwin tu peux très bien installer XFree 86 et lui coller un interface graphique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tous ces système qui tourne netBSD, openBSD et compagnie ont peut les faire cohabiter sur le mac, ds le genre un disque avec OS X, et l'autre avec netBSD ou je sais pas lequel ????


----------



## SuperCed (28 Juin 2002)

Je vais opter pour le yellow dog linux je pense.


----------



## melaure (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SuperCed:
*Normalement, ya un disque dur IDE dedant, sauf que la, yen a pas.
MacOS 9 boote tres bien sur les disques SCSI externes.

On m'a conseille Yellow dog Linux ou la Debian. BeOS, j'oublie car c'est payant.
On m'a aussi fortement conseille freeBSD, mai ca a pas l'air de fonctionner sur Mac. Quand a OpenBSD, ca marche pas sur un 6400.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si j'arrive un jour à rentrouver mon CD de Be, je pourrais revendre le package. Va falloir que je fasse un gros tri chez moi ...


----------



## steg (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>

A noter que pour Darwin tu peux très bien installer XFree 86 et lui coller un interface graphique
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
ben, justement, non... Les drivers video ne marchent pas, donc XFree ne tourne pas, tout comme Aqua...


----------



## simon (28 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par steg:
*
ben, justement, non... Les drivers video ne marchent pas, donc XFree ne tourne pas, tout comme Aqua...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah bon je savais pas, sorry


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juillet 2002)

Un message pour steg.     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 . Comment t'as fait pour installer darwin? Tu peux nous ecrire un tutoriel? 

Ca interesserait plus d'un!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sais tu que t'es celebre!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai vu ton nom dans pas mal de forums!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SuperCed:
*Normalement, ya un disque dur IDE dedant, sauf que la, yen a pas.
MacOS 9 boote tres bien sur les disques SCSI externes.

On m'a conseille Yellow dog Linux ou la Debian. BeOS, j'oublie car c'est payant.
On m'a aussi fortement conseille freeBSD, mai ca a pas l'air de fonctionner sur Mac. Quand a OpenBSD, ca marche pas sur un 6400.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben je peux t'en parler vu que je suis en train d'installer une Debian sur mon vieux PowerMac 7500.
Ça marche beaucoup mieux que ce que je pensais, à condition de pas rester à la dernière distribution stable (la potato) et d'installer directement la testing (woody) qui est de très bonne qualité (voire à la unstable (la sid)). Ça permet d'avoir un XFree pas trop vieux et des noyaux qui reconnaissent rapidement tous tes périphériques.

Pas de problème pour booter sur du SCSI, la seule difficulté est peut-être la configuration du serveur X. Prévoir bien sûr une bonne connexion internet pour récupérer les paquets.

En tout cas, une fois installée et configurée, la Debian est vraiment agréable à utiliser et maintenir... Rien à voir avec une RedHat...

Bob


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2002)

Perso j ai toujours installé des mandrke et ca me convient très bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je trouve la 8.2 excellente,... Ca vaut quoi la yellow dog ?


----------



## SuperCed (8 Juillet 2002)

On m'a deconseille la mandrake, on m'a dit que c'etait aussi instable que windoze, que c'etait tou naze.
On m'a conseille la debian, mais on m'a aussi dit que CT complique.

Le meilleur choix d'apres tout le monde est le yellow dog...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SuperCed:
*On m'a deconseille la mandrake, on m'a dit que c'etait aussi instable que windoze, que c'etait tou naze.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hum la c est limite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Comparrer Mandrake à Windows j aurais tout vu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ben moi je m en plainds pas, j ai intallé la 8.2 sur mon PowerBook et sur mon G3/400 ainsi que sur plusieurs PC, ca tourne bien,..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
* Ca vaut quoi la yellow dog ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je l'ai installée ça veut reprendre la simplicité de MacOs (le 1er cd contient de quoi faire office, mail,...) mais ça reste avec une interface kde trop windows. Toutes les distrib sont pareilles.
Pour se demarquer faut installer un autre Xwindow.

Mais faut recuperer le 2nd cd qui contient les library de gtk gcc. Avec une connection 56k c'est galere, galere.
 L'avantage avec YDL et Mandrake c'est qu'ils sont les seuls à fournir des versions à jour s/ leurs distrib.

Y aurai t'il une bonne ame pour echanger 2 cd vierges contre 2 cd graves avec ydl 2.2 1 et 2?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ticmc5:
*
Y aurai t'il une bonne ame pour echanger 2 cd vierges contre 2 cd graves avec ydl 2.2 1 et 2?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J veux bien te graver les 2 CD de la Mandrake 8.2


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2002)

"Yellow Dog Linux 2.3
Available July 5, 2002!"

je lance le telechargement dès qu'elle est disponible


----------

